# Fraternal Greetings



## Paul hogan (Sep 13, 2016)

Good evening brethren, 
My name is Paul and I am the W. M
of Harlington Lodge 9225 of U. G. L. E,  looking forward to many discussions with you all 

Sent from my F5121 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## crono782 (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 13, 2016)

Greeting and welcome!


----------



## Bloke (Sep 13, 2016)

Paul hogan said:


> Good evening brethren,
> My name is Paul and I am the W. M
> of Harlington Lodge 9225 of U. G. L. E,  looking forward to many discussions with you all
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using My Freemasonry mobile app


G'day from Australia !

I was just looking on the web at your lodge building, looks great and it appears you've got a vibrant Masonic community there


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 13, 2016)

Paul hogan said:


> Good evening brethren,
> My name is Paul and I am the W. M
> of Harlington Lodge 9225 of U. G. L. E,  looking forward to many discussions with you all
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Greetings


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 14, 2016)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Paul hogan (Sep 16, 2016)

Bloke said:


> G'day from Australia !
> 
> I was just looking on the web at your lodge building, looks great and it appears you've got a vibrant Masonic community there


It's an old court house building, 

Sent from my F5121 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 16, 2016)

Paul hogan said:


> It's an old court house building,
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Yes, I read the history on the web page, it was a great historic home to move to..


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 17, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to this forum Worshipful Brother.


----------

